# ISO Hot Crab Dip Recipes



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 17, 2017)

DH and I will be hosting a small (3 invited guests) neighborhood cocktail party
on Sunday, just drinks and pupus or hors d'oeuvres.

I plan on making Stuffed Mushrooms, Stromboli, 
a Veggie platter, 
and a Hot (versus cold) Crab Dip with Pita Chips, 
something I've never made before.

I found an 8 ounce box of frozen wild caught Crab Meat at Trader Joe's, 
and I thought that would make a nice dip for four adults, along with the other pupus that I plan on.
I did a WWW search and found many, many recipes, but I have no basis
for judgement, what's good and what's not.

I would love to get everyone's input!

Have you made a crab dip before?
How was it?
What recipe did you use?
How much does it make?

HELP!


----------



## Sagittarius (Aug 17, 2017)

I make a wild  crab meat salad which can be used as a dip .. I prefer it cold however, you can sauté it in a drizzle of Evoo ..  

1 / 2 cup Green scallions
1 / 2 cup of finely diced celery
1 / 4 cup Herbed  Mayonnaise ( Fresh tarragon and fresh basil )  
2 tablesp of fresh tarragon herb ( dried if unavailable ) 
1 tablesp Dijon 
2 tsps fresh lemon juice 
1 kilo of crab meat drained thoroughly and diced or shredded 
2 large eggs to combine 
fresh basil sprigs for garnish 
To Taste: Salt and freshly ground black pepper corns 
A tiny drizzle of  Evoo .. 1 tablsp ..  



Put all in a large glass bowl and use a stand up mixer or Food Processor ..

If you wish, you can add a pinch or 2 of Italian breadcrumbs or day old crouton size pieces of baguette type bread .. It shall bind it .. 

I only make it for my husband and I, so I cannot tell you how many it would serve, perhaps,  4 to 6 people ..  


It is quite lovely & simple ..    

Good luck and have a nice summer ..


----------



## Just Cooking (Aug 17, 2017)

I don't have a HOT crab dip recipe but, this is how I have made a cold crab dip since the 60's.. My mom found it somewhere and all of my family makes this a few times a year.. I often double this if more than 4 are with us.. 
When we were party people, often someone would just take a spoon to the dish.. 

Crab Dip
8oz soften cream cheese
8oz lump crab
Worcestershire sauce to taste (I use a scant tablespoon)
4.25oz chopped olives
Mayo to consistency you want (it thickens as it rests in the fridge
Salt & Pepper to taste
Mix together all but crab meat
Gently fold in crab meat
Allow to meld in fridge for and hour or so before serving..

Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 17, 2017)

Both great sounding dip recipes guys, but I was looking more for the hot dish version. I suppose because those recipes that I've seen have shredded, ooey-gooey-melty cheese in them


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 17, 2017)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Both great sounding dip recipes guys, but I was looking more for the hot dish version. I suppose because those recipes that I've seen have shredded, ooey-gooey-melty cheese in them


If you want ooey gooey melty cheesy crab dip, this is what we do around the Chesapeake Bay 

http://www.richmond.com/food-drink/...cle_c73ef150-1446-5a09-8c0e-9dfc98f6d4bb.html


----------



## Addie (Aug 17, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> If you want ooey gooey melty cheesy crab dip, this is what we do around the Chesapeake Bay
> 
> Recipe: Hot crab dip | Recipes | richmond.com



I looked at the recipe and was so happy to see that it includes lemon. I can't imagine seafood without lemon.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 17, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> If you want ooey gooey melty cheesy crab dip, this is what we do around the Chesapeake Bay
> 
> Recipe: Hot crab dip | Recipes | richmond.com



GG, have you, yourself tried this recipe?
I saw another recipe from the same area that used Old Bay... thoughts?


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 17, 2017)

I have not made this particular recipe, but I have made one from a cookbook I have that I couldn't find online which is very similar. Good fresh crabmeat is very expensive - around $30 a pound - so I rarely buy it. 

I am not a fan of Old Bay seasoning, although it's definitely very popular around the Bay. I've had she-crab soup with too much of it and it can easily overpower the delicate flavor of the crab. So I wouldn't use it, but it's a matter of personal taste.


----------



## CraigC (Aug 18, 2017)

This recipe can be used as a hot dip. This is our go to for crab au gratin. 

https://louisiana.kitchenandculture.com/recipes/mulates-crabmeat-augratin

BTW, make sure you use jumbo lump crab that isn't a product of SE Asia. The best is blue crab from the USA.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 18, 2017)

Dungeness crab might be easier to get in the West.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 21, 2017)

Okay!
So I did kind of a mish-mash of recipes:
3/4 c sour cream
2 Tbsp + 1 tsp fresh lemon juice
1 Tbsp grated Onion
1 tsp Worcestershire
3/4 tsp dry Mustard
1/4 tsp granulated Garlic
1/8 tsp white pepper
8 oz. cream cheese
1/2 c + 1/4 c, devided, sharp white cheddar cheese
8oz. Crab meat
Old Bay Seasoning to taste

I whized everything but the crab and the cheese in the food processor, folded in the crab and 1/2 cup of cheese, put it all into a bowl, topped it with the remaining cheese and a sprinkling of Old Bay, baked it for 30 minutes ... 

I used Trader Joe's frozen Crab Meat 


I got so caught up with getting everything ready for the party, and our neighbors arrived early, and I got flustered, and DANG IT! I forgot to take pictures!

I wasn't thrilled with the dip, I gotta tell ya. It was runny, but it did taste good. 
Our guests liked it fine, but I had SOOOOOOO much of it leftover, it made a good quart.

The Stromboli was gone, the Stuffed Mushrooms were gone, the three different crackers I put out were gone, the salami and cheeses were gone, the assorted olives were gone,  
now the veggie platter no one touched other than DH and I.
Come to find out these folks don't eat vegetables or fruit.

DH says just before our guests arrived, 
"maybe you should make a dessert, like Brownies". 
REALLY?!

Our guests enjoyed themselves, thank goodness.  What started out as a simple meet & greet cocktail hour with snacks turned into an entire evening of chatting and getting to know each other.  I'm glad that everyone had such a good time, were relaxed and comfortable and I am very glad that I made alot of what we call heavy pupus, enough to call it dinner. I'm also glad that I thought to get a large assortment of different adult beverages. The biggest hit was something that I found at Trader Joe's:

Delicious and also GONE!


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 21, 2017)

I think the reason it was runny might be the amount of lemon juice. If you want a lot of lemon flavor with less liquid, you can grate the zest from the lemon and use that. I have a stash of lemon, lime and orange zests in separate little bags in the freezer.


----------



## Sagittarius (Aug 21, 2017)

Pleased to hear all turned out so well ..


----------



## Addie (Aug 21, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> I think the reason it was runny might be the amount of lemon juice. If you want a lot of lemon flavor with less liquid, you can grate the zest from the lemon and use that. I have a stash of *lemon, lime and orange zests in separate little bags in the freezer.*



And so do I. If I am just after the juice I zest it before I go for the roll and put it in the micro. And any left over juice, into the freezer it goes. I know it may sound "cheap" to save a tsp. or so of lemon juice, but in the end it all adds up. Lemon juice is one of those foods you can partially thaw, take what you need and freeze what's left again. Right now I have about a half cup of lemon juice frozen in the fridge. When that freezer bag is full, I will thaw it into my ice cube tray in the amts. of one tbs. Freeze it again and place the little tiny cubes in a freezer bag again with the others. I have been doing this for years. 

Some other options are to buy a lemon and zest simply for the amount the recipe calls for and then toss the rest of the juice and zest away. The second option is to buy the bottled lemon juice. Something I am not willing to do.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 21, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> I think the reason it was runny might be the amount of lemon juice. If you want a lot of lemon flavor with less liquid, you can grate the zest from the lemon and use that. I have a stash of lemon, lime and orange zests in separate little bags in the freezer.



GG, all of the above crossed my mind and I was thinkin' the same thing, too much liquid, which included the sour cream, I think that was too much, 3/4 cup, also using zest rather than juice.
Not too mention, this made ALOT!
I liked the dry mustard and white pepper added in, I might consider even just a tiny bit more Worcestershire.


----------

